# Something not right? CROWN XLS vs. XTI



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard from many people including Crown employees that the XIT is the better of two amps but so far the XLS 802D is kicking the XTI' 2000's rear. I have not messed with the bass synthesizer so that might help the XIT out. The XLS seems to be a lot more ballsy. It seems to grab a hold of a low note and shake the H#@% out of it. Where as the XTI seems to struggle a little grabbing the same note.
Any advice on getting more punch out of the XTI? I really like the DSP, the software interface and the quite fan but this is a sub amp and I need the punch. Any tips?

Matt


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

This could explain http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13869426#post13869426 the XTI1000 was not so good in the low end test.
Make sure the DSP is set properly, have you check the sensivity of both amp to make sure both are set the same?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

THANKS for the link!!!!!!!! That explains everything we heard. There were four of use and everyone was unanimous. The XLS was pounding a lot harder and had a much better sound than the XTi did. I even hooked the XTi to the maggies and the maggies seemed to loss depth and the sound became thin. 

How do I check Sensitivity? 

Matt


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

The XTI needs 1.4 volts for max output and the XLS 1,25 volt , so for equal volume on your receiver the XLS will sound louder, to match them you would have to turn the gain down on the XLS couple db's to match the XTI.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks! Wow, I tuned them by ear and I must of been close because the gain on the XLS was under half and the gain on the XTI was a little under 3/4. I guess I should of used my voltmeter and SPL to get a little more accurate side by side but the audible difference was HUGE.

Matt


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes it is possible the XLS is better on bass, i'm still an old school when it comes to technology, i love that big piece of iron (transformer) inside my amps, make me feel better because i do not need to move them around so i do not care if my amp weight 70 lbs :bigsmile:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

This weekend's amp showdown recap.:dumbcrazy: 

Well, over the weekend we ran both the XLS 802D and the XIT 2000 head to head using both blind testing and listening tests. I had two of my buddies, one who has in own dedicated theater room and the other who is an audio nut. They were both unanimous with the XLS. 

The XLS had the best bottom end hands down. The sound was tight and solid and just seemed to have complete control over the woofer. When the amp said stop the woofer just stopped. It also did what us old school car audio guys call “dropping bottom”. In other words, there seemed to be very little if any roll off at the bottom end, and when running REW it seemed to be just about flat to 15hz! 

The XIT on the other hand has the COOL DSP but the bottom end was lacking in both output and definition. My wife actually said it best when she said, "the black one just has more oomph.:bigsmile: 
I really noticed the difference on kick drums and explosions. In order for it to get low I had to add a shelf filter at 20hz “low as the DSP could go” of 12db per octave. The XTI had bass it was lacking and seem to be just one big boom rather than individual defining booms. I hooked it up to my Maggies just to get a sense of how much power and what kind of sound the XIT had. I was VERY unimpressed. The sound was thin and even the Onkyo seemed to have as much or maybe even more power than the XTI. 

Earlier in the week I had the Mackie and it was ok. It was better than the XTI, but to my ears it didn’t come close to the power or sound quality of the XLS. 

Matt


----------

